# Loss of my boy



## Allyson Ribbens (Sep 26, 2021)

Very sadly I lost my little cherub Pepy two weeks ago. He was 10 yrs old and I rehomed him 8 years ago. Not having any children of my own he really was my world and I’m completely lost without him. It feels like my insides have been ripped out. My mum is housebound so Pepy had never been left on his own during all the time we had him. He received so much love and attention and in return gave mum and I so much love, joy and comfort in abundance. Our pain is unbearable. 

Pepy was detected with a heart murmur in June and remained stable on medication up until the last week of his life when there was a sudden deterioration. On the day that he passed away the vet was only minutes away to put him to sleep at home but before he arrived Pepy came to my feet and I cuddled him and said my goodbyes. Pepy then took himself out to our patio, laid down in the sunshine and looked so settled so I left him for two minutes to go to the front door. When I went back to him he had passed. I feel so upset that I wasn’t holding him at the very end but also relieved he just slipped away without the stress that having the vet there would have caused him. I was told that there was no sign of any trauma and he passed very peacefully. I take so much comfort from knowing that. He really was a very special boy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh what a lovely looking boy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He sounds like a lovely boy and lucky to have been so loved.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry you have lost your lovely boy; it sounds as though he had a lovely life with you and your mother.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. He sounds like he had a great life full of love with you and your mum.

Run free at the Bridge, Gorgeous Boy.


----------

